# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  पेन ड्राइव को बनाएँ कंप्यूटर की रैम

## The ROYAL "JAAT''

दोस्तों किसी भी कंप्यूटर की कार्यक्षमता में उसकी 'मेमोरी' (रैम) बहुत महत्वपूर्ण होती है।वैसे भीआज कलकंप्यूटरों में इतने 'भारी-भरकम' सॉफ्टवेयर और फाइलें इस्तेमाल होने लगी हैं कि उनके लिए ज्यादा से ज्यादा मेमोरी की जरूरत पड़ती है।पर दिक्कत यह आती है कि एक तो कंप्यूटर की रैम बहुत महंगी हो ती है और दूसरा इसे कंप्यूटर खोलकर फिटकरना पड़ता है।

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

ऐसे में रैम का 'अपग्रेडेशन' झंझट वाला काम लगता है।लेकिन अब इस का हल भी आपके पेनड्राइव (फ्लैशड्राइव) में मौजूद है। आज कल कुछ ऐसे खास सॉफ्टवेयर उपलब्ध हैं जिनकी मदद से पेनड्राइव का इस्तेमाल करके आप अपने कंप्यूटर की कार्यक्षमता में आश्चर्यजनक ढंग से बढ़ोतरी कर सकतेहैं।

इस रूप में पेनड्राइव का प्रयोग न केवल सुविधाजनक, बल्कि सस्ता भी होता है। जहाँ दो जीबी स्टोरेज वाले एक पेनड्राइव की कीमत 200-300 रुपए है, वहीं दो जीबी रैम इससे 10 गुना से भी अधिक महँगी है। इसके अलावा पेनड्राइव का इस्तेमाल भी बहुत आसान होता है। यूएसबी पोर्ट में लगाओ, बस हो गया आप का कंप्यूटर 'सुपरकंप्यूटर'।

----------


## Annie007

> ऐसेमेंरैमका 'अपग्रेडेशन' झंझटवालाकामलगताह  ।लेकिनअबइसकाहलभी  पकेपेनड्राइव (फ्लैशड्राइव) मेंमौजूदहै।आजकलक  छऐसेखाससॉफ्टवेयर  पलब्धहैंजिनकीमदद  सेपेनड्राइवकाइस्  ेमालकरकेआपअपनेकं  ्यूटरकीकार्यक्षम  तामेंआश्चर्यजनकढ  गसेबढ़ोतरीकरसकतेह  ं। 
> 
> इसरूपमेंपेनड्राइ  काप्रयोगनकेवलसुव  धाजनक, बल्किसस्ताभीहोता  ै।जहाँदोजीबीस्टो  ेजवालेएकपेनड्राइ  वकीकीमत 200-300 रुपएहै, वहींदोजीबीरैमइसस   10 गुनासेभीअधिकमहँग  है।इसकेअलावापेनड  राइवकाइस्तेमालभी  बहुतआसानहोताहै।य  एसबीपोर्टमेंलगाओ, बसहोगयाआपकाकंप्य  टर 'सुपरकंप्यूटर'।


 भाई जल्दी से कुछ हल बता दो .
क्या मैं इसे अपने लैपटॉप compaq presario  में उपयोग कर सकता हूँ????????????

----------


## ptei_hacker

_यार ये सब तो हमे वि मालूम हाय अगर कोई softweir  हो तो जल्दी बताओ :up:
_

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

माफ़ करना दोस्तों मेरे ब्रोड्बैंड में कुछ खराबी आने के कारण में मोबाईल पर नेट चलता हु जो बहुत ही स्लो है इसलिए में जल्दी पोस्ट नही कर पाता

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

पेनड्राइव को कंप्यूटर मेमोरी की तरह काम में लेने वाली यह तकनीक लैपटॉप के लिए उपयोगी है।इसमें लगने वाली रैम डेस्क टॉप की रैम से भी महंगी होती है और हार्ड डिस्क की स्पीड भी डेस्क टॉप की तुलना में कम होती है।

माइक्रोसॉफ्ट के ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  विंडोज विस्टा व विंडोज-7 की 'रेडीबुस्ट' तकनीक के अलावा अन्य ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम के लिए 'ईबुस्टर' जैसे सॉफ्टवेयर पेनड्राइव के जरिए कंप्यूटर को नई गति देने का काम कर रहे हैं।इनकी सहायता से बार-बार इस्तेमाल होने वाली फाइल, एप्लीकेशन या प्रोग्राम अपेक्षाकृत ज्यादा तेजी से चलाए जा सकते हैं।

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

इस  तकनीक  से  जुड़े  सॉफ्टवेयर  इस  बात  का  ध्यान  रखते  ह ैं कि  आप  किस  प्रोग्राम  को  ज्यादा  चलाते  हैं।  इन्हे  वे मेमेरी या 'वर्चुअल मेमेरी' के एक भाग में 'रिजर्व' करके रख लेते हैं। फिर जब भी आप उसके लिए कमांड देते हैं तो वे सीधे इस मेमोरी से ही चलते हैं। इससे कंप्यूटर के काम करने की गति तेज हो जाती है। यही वजह है कि अधिक मेमोरी होने से कंप्यूटर की गति तेज लगती है। इस तकनीक से कंप्यूटर के 'बूट' (स्टार्ट) होने की गति भी पहले की तुलना बढ़ जाती है।

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

असल में, कंप्यूटर में जो भी काम होता है वह प्रोसेसर द्वारा मेमोरी में ही जाता है, पर चूंकि मेमोरी की क्षमता एक सीमा तक ही होती है इसलिए बड़े-बड़े प्रोग्राम या फाइलों के लिए कंप्यूटर की हार्डडिस्क में 'वर्चुअल मेमोरी' जैसी विधि की व्यवस्था होती है, लेकिन यहां यह दिक्कत आती है कि हार्डडिस्क की स्पीड कम होती है और अगर एक साथ कई-कई काम किए जाने लगें तो यह और कम हो जाती है। 

ऐसे में अगर पेन ड्राइव को इस रूप में प्रयुक्त किया जाए तो जाहिर है इससे कंप्यूटर की क्षमता बढ़ जाएगी क्योंकि यह हार्डडिस्क में बनी वर्चुअल मेमोरी से कई गुना अधिक तेजी से काम कर पाता है। इस तरह यह कंप्यूटर के लिए अतिरिक्त 'कैशिंग' साबित होता है। वैसे पेन ड्राइव के अलावा सीएफ, एसडी, एसडीएचसी, एमएमसी, एक्सडी जैसे दूसरे कई मेमोरी कार्ड या एक्सटर्नल हार्ड डिस्क का भी इस रूप में इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है। बशर्ते उनकी 'रीड-राइट स्पीड' अच्छी हो।

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

कैसे करें इस्तेमाल?
माइक्रोसॉफ्ट के विंडोज विस्टा व विंडोज-7 की रेडीबुस्ट तकनीक या 'ईबुस्टर' प्रोग्राम वाले कंप्यूटर में पेन ड्राइव के जरिए कंप्यूटर की कार्य क्षमता बढ़ाना आसान होता है। जब कोई पेन ड्राइव कंप्यूटर से जोड़ा जाता है, तो कंप्यूटर अपने आप पता लगा लेता है कि डिवाइस की गति या क्षमता इस काम के लिए सही है या नहीं। अगर यह सही हो तो सिस्टम आपसे इसके द्वारा कंप्यूटर की क्षमता बढ़ाने के लिए पूछता है। 

आप दी गई एक न्यूनतम सीमा से अधिक इसके लिए निर्धारित करके कंप्यूटर तेज कर सकते हैं। बस, इसके बाद आपको अपना कंप्यूटर एक बार रि-र्स्टाट करना होता है। यहाँ इस बात का ख्याल जरूर रखें कि जो भी पेन ड्राइव या दूसरे कार्ड आप इस काम केलिए इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं वे यूएसबी 2.0 क्षमता वाले हों।

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

दोस्तों ये कुछ  सूत्र मेने नेट से लिए हैं  दोस्तों में घंटों नेट पर बिता कर आप के लिए अच्छा ज्ञानवर्द्धक,मनोर  जक,हास्य और कुछ रोमेंटिक सेक्सी सूत्र जिनमे कुछ मेरे अपने भी होते हैं. आप के सामने रखता हूँ|ये सूत्र आपका पूरा मनोरंजन करेंगे|और आप थैंक्स या  रेपुटेशन पॉइंट देकर मेरा होसला बढायेगे ताकि में आगे और भी बढ़िया सूत्र पोस्ट कर सकूँ 
धन्यवाद
आपका दोस्त पंकज

----------


## Mr. laddi

*भाई जरा खुल कर बताओ क्या करना है कैसे करना है कुछ भी पल्ले नहीं पड़ा 
मेरे पास hp का विंडो विस्टा है 2.5 रेम 
*

----------


## yuvraz

*पेन ड्राइव को कंप्यूटर की रैम कैसे बनायें, 
ये काम किस तरह से करता है ये किसे को नहीं पता है,
पुराने अन्तर्वासना में भी इसकी काफी चर्चा हुई थी...
परन्तु तरीका के बारे में सभी चुप हैं ....*

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

साधरण रूप से आप बिना पेनड्राईव के भी वर्चुअल मेमोरी बढ़ा सकते हैं ! परन्तु अक्सर इसमें त्रुटि हो जाती है ! मै विगत वर्ष से निम्न तरीके का इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ !
पेनड्राईव के द्वारा -
एक खाली पेनड्राईव को लीजिए और अपने कंप्यूटर के किसी खाली पोर्ट में स्थाई रूप से लगा दीजिए ! अब आप निम्न तरीका अपनाएँ !
my computer-proparties-advance-performance- advance-virtual memory-change - target pen drive's drive- select custom size-initial size= approx 3308 and maximum size= 3308 ! यह साईज आप अपने हिसाब से भी रख सकते हैं ! उसके बाद सेट -ओके -एंड ओके 
बिना पेनड्राईव के -
उपरोक्त तरीका ही रहेगा बस पेन ड्राईव के आप्शन की जगह आप अपने सिस्टम c की ड्राईव को छोडकर किसी भी अन्य ड्राईव का टारगेट दे सकते है !ध्यान रखें की ड्राईव पूर्णतयः न भरे !
बस फिर रिस्टार्ट ...लीजिए मज़ा चकाचक सिस्टम का !

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

आप एर्रोर रिपोर्टिंग को बंद करके भी सिस्टम की रफ़्तार बढ़ा सकते हैं !
इसके लिए आप निम्न तरीका अपनाएँ !
my computer- properties-advance- error reporting- disable error reporting -0k 
बस अब बार बार डोन्ट सेंड नहीं करना पड़ेगा ! जय हो प्रभु की !

----------


## Mr. laddi

*धन्यवाद् दोस्त 
ट्राई करके देखता हू
*

----------


## roni1143

> आप एर्रोर रिपोर्टिंग को बंद करके भी सिस्टम की रफ़्तार बढ़ा सकते हैं !
> इसके लिए आप निम्न तरीका अपनाएँ !
> my computer- properties-advance- error reporting- disable error reporting -0k 
> बस अब बार बार डोन्ट सेंड नहीं करना पड़ेगा ! जय हो प्रभु की !


:mango::cherries::bell: rempu to lele

----------


## samit171985

रेपो सिविकर करे सर

----------


## sonam123

> साधरण रूप से आप बिना पेनड्राईव के भी वर्चुअल मेमोरी बढ़ा सकते हैं ! परन्तु अक्सर इसमें त्रुटि हो जाती है ! मै विगत वर्ष से निम्न तरीके का इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ !
> पेनड्राईव के द्वारा -
> एक खाली पेनड्राईव को लीजिए और अपने कंप्यूटर के किसी खाली पोर्ट में स्थाई रूप से लगा दीजिए ! अब आप निम्न तरीका अपनाएँ !
> my computer-proparties-advance-performance- advance-virtual memory-change - target pen drive's drive- select custom size-initial size= approx 3308 and maximum size= 3308 ! यह साईज आप अपने हिसाब से भी रख सकते हैं ! उसके बाद सेट -ओके -एंड ओके 
> बिना पेनड्राईव के -
> उपरोक्त तरीका ही रहेगा बस पेन ड्राईव के आप्शन की जगह आप अपने सिस्टम c की ड्राईव को छोडकर किसी भी अन्य ड्राईव का टारगेट दे सकते है !ध्यान रखें की ड्राईव पूर्णतयः न भरे !
> बस फिर रिस्टार्ट ...लीजिए मज़ा चकाचक सिस्टम का !


 kya ye xp par bhi kaam karega

----------

